# Oak Tree Declining



## Jace (May 3, 2011)

2 Oaks, one has died. The other is declining. The owner poured concrete around them about 6-7 yrs ago. My thinking is that doing that is what initially put these trees into the "orginally" declining state, and now the added problem of borrers have killed the first tree, and are just about to kill the second tree. I would like to save the 2nd tree that is still alive. There are other trees in his yard that have exit holes with sap running just like these photos. But they are still in better health than these. 

Should I treat the tree with injection for the borrers? Trunk injection seems to be the primary option(as apposed to drenching) as most of the root zone directly under the crown is covered with concrete(no doubt the major contributer to their demise).

Ive never done either one before.....but I thought this might be an opertunity to try...

Any input...


----------



## Jace (May 3, 2011)

.


----------



## ch woodchuck (May 5, 2011)

Firstly..the pictures are too small,can barely see the problem.Don't know your geographical location,or the species of oaks.Borers and oak beetles ''can'' be specific to certain species of oaks.A local arborist could be helpful.
Here on the west coast we 'generally don't use implants,as they create their own problems.And yes the concrete can create a less than desirable effect on the oaks.Root systems need to transpire carbon dioxide thru the soil to the atmosphere.Compacted soils block that action.And those gases can become toxic to the root system.Sound like the tree is stressed,hence the attack from borers/beetles.Once again...bigger pictures that are upright and the species of oak may tell us the species of borers/beetles.


----------



## Jace (May 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Jace (May 16, 2011)

slightly better...?


----------



## Jace (May 16, 2011)

Post Oak.
Not sure what "brand" of borrers. I think they are red oak borrers, or maybe longhorned beetles, but Im not sure how to know for certain without diggin one out(tho I REALLY want/should know. (Maybe measuring the exit holes MIGHT tell me, if theirs much difference in diameter)
In missouri.

My thoughts are:
soil analysis and then adding any missing nutrients
permethrin on the truck and branches for the borrers
maybe aeriating the soil where possible using a high tech  2" dia drill bit on a grid pattern, by a few inches deep

Nothing Im capable of doing about the concrete poured over the roots
Considering drenching the root zone where possible with immidacloprid to also try to get the borrers


alright....now, somebody gimme some reproof or maybe some counsel or something.....


----------



## Urban Forester (May 17, 2011)

The last thing I would worry about with that tree is bark splits, borers, insects of any kind. That tree is suffering root loss due to soil compaction, possible grade change and/or root suffocation. If there's one tree in God's creation that can't handle root disturbance its an Oak. The tree is showing the effects of that cute little patio being built over its root system. Reduced sugar/carb storage is evident in the lack of proper leaf growth and color. I would soil test existing root zone, then depending on results vertical mulch what roots (zone) are left in hopes of re-building a viable rhizosphere in the still (hopefully) functioning area. Overall that tree is in trouble, as many times the effects of things like this don't show for 4 to 5 years.


----------



## Jace (May 18, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> The last thing I would worry about with that tree is bark splits, borers, insects of any kind. That tree is suffering root loss due to soil compaction, possible grade change and/or root suffocation. If there's one tree in God's creation that can't handle root disturbance its an Oak. The tree is showing the effects of that cute little patio being built over its root system. Reduced sugar/carb storage is evident in the lack of proper leaf growth and color. I would soil test existing root zone, then depending on results vertical mulch what roots (zone) are left in hopes of re-building a viable rhizosphere in the still (hopefully) functioning area. Overall that tree is in trouble, as many times the effects of things like this don't show for 4 to 5 years.




OK U.F. 
Thank U for posting, I appreciate it.
Would you add mycorrizae?


----------



## Urban Forester (May 18, 2011)

Jace said:


> OK U.F.
> Thank U for posting, I appreciate it.
> Would you add mycorrizae?


 
Depends on soil test most endo/ecto don't like high ph. (+7)


----------



## Jace (May 20, 2011)

I removed the dead tree yesterday. Full of borrers (some atleast were two lined chestnut borrers. No doubt they invaded an already dying tree....
Remaining tree....I informed homeowner the tree would likely die no matter what we do, however, he said do all I can...

So I ...

Sprayed permethrin onto trunk and some large branches(from bucket truck)

Soil tested very low in nitrogen, so I drilled holes in a grid in root zone(where possible) and added nitrate to compensate.

PH was 6.5% 
I went ahead and added some mycorrizae ...

Probably all in vain, seeing as how the problem is in the roots being suffocated by concrete...

*Question*: Would/could holes being drilled down thru concrete to help with respiration, and if so what would be the hole diameter and spacing needed between holes? Homeowner is willing to do it, within reasonable number of holes of course, if it would be helpful in saving the tree


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 20, 2011)

How new is that landscape? 
Jeff


----------



## Jace (May 20, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> How new is that landscape?
> Jeff


 
Not sure exactly where you're speaking of...
The added stamped concrete, which is about 6 years old. There was a originally a 3' wide concrete walkway somewhere thru there before, but they poured over the old he said- he thought.
(Mulched area is 30 years old


----------



## Jace (May 27, 2011)

Bump....repeated question....here, if anybody would have any opinions

Question: Would/could holes being drilled down thru concrete to help with respiration, and if so what would be the hole diameter and spacing needed between holes? Homeowner is willing to do it, within reasonable number of holes of course, if it would be helpful in saving the tree


----------



## Urban Forester (May 30, 2011)

No... those roots are "no longer w/us". Increasing bio-mass of functioning roots is the only hope...slim.


----------

